# Would these speakers be an impovement?



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Wharfedale WH-2MMP 

I have my seating against the wall on the sofa 15' from front 58' screen and front Warfedales are 12' apart.. Currently I have a set of outdoor polks angled 20 deg down. All front speakers and center are matching Warfedale S200s. Would these be an improvement?
__________________


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Compared to the Polks, I would say that getting Speakers that are from the same manufacturer would be a good call.

I really do not have much experience with Wharfedale. Moreover, there is not that information about your other Speakers the S200. It does look like the WH-2 MMP are available for around 75 Dollars. 

With Speakers that inexpensive, I do question the quality of them. Hopefully someone here has more experience than I do with the Brand.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Wharfedale are generally considered to be budget speaker here in the UK and with those surrounds coming in at $75 I would stick with what you have, mixing and matching fronts and rears are generaly not a problem as long as the front 3 speakers are kept the same, it does not matter what rears you have IMO.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I tried to edit my post last night, but could not connect to this site, the speakers the OP has are the S2000 I believe. These are Horn Loaded Speakers so I would not be too concerned about getting the WH-2's as they are quite different in construction. The S2000's were aimed at the Home DJ Market and seem to have a predisposition towards high SPL's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input folks! his should be an intresting experiment? Jungle Jack is right on on the fronts. I did upgrade them a little about a year ago and I find them very good with surround. I have a diffrent dedicated set up for music.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

The speakers Warfedale WH-2MMP dipoles were just delivered and I will have to say the WAF is very high. They are in the wood grain and appear to be very well made inc. excellent binding post. I am very happy about the WAF factor and as it will diminish exponentially with the number of holes drilled into the wall was wondering if any one had a good starting point as far as distance between them? With my seating (WAF) right against the wall on a 6' sofa centered on a 15' wall 8’ high textured ceiling.
Thanks as always for your time and thoughts.


----------

